# Tracker redress panel



## Maggie muff (6 May 2019)

Hi all. First time posting. I am going through an appeal and have sent in a mountain of income details. The panel wanted a few days to decide on the outcome... Would you take that as a positive or negative?? It's been a long process.... Thanks very much.


----------

